
Show HN: Workomo open access for early product enthusiasts - rhythm_b
https://workomo.com/
======
rhythm_b
We have been building Workomo in private over the past few months. We have
opened access to everyone, however, looking for early adopters to take a spin
on the product and give feedback. Its a chrome extension that shows you
everything important about people just before you meet them. Please feel free
to comment if you have questions.

